# Day One: NEW RATS!



## ILoveTanya (May 18, 2016)

Hi!

This is my first blog post describing my new rat journey. Today I purchased two new baby rats to accompany my other rat I bought a week ago. My three rats are named as followed: Tanya (Grey and white hooded rat), CanCan (full name Cannie is a hooded REW curly rat), and Maxie (so far a regular REW). All where purchased at the Plymouth Pet and Aquarium store. All I did today was clean out the ten gallon tank which I am, just for the moment, keeping them all in and placed them in the tank all together with nothing but a rice treat, the food bowl which I put five critter cubes in which Tanya immediately horded into her little dome home. The babies chased Tanya around the cage and nipped at her tail and I heard some squeaking which has made me quite nervous because I really want them to get along and snuggle all together in the dome home because that is the cutest thing. If they don't seem to be getting along in the next couple days I am going to probably be keeping them in seperate cages as I don't want anyone to get hurt, and I also don't want Tanya to be hording food from the babies. I love, love, love my new fur babies and hope they don't hurt each other tonight! Let me know if there are any tips that anyone has on how to bond them!


----------

